
In praise of micromanagement - mayutana
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20131003-in-praise-of-micromanagement
======
buckbova
What this article describes is not micormanagement. It is more about company
leaders imposing their will on the company's products.

From my experience, this is false:

"There is a natural limit to when micromanagement makes sense. Once a job, or
a company, becomes too complex or too big, it becomes that much harder to gain
the visibility and time you need to stay expert. This is a real danger zone
for would-be micromanagers. You just don’t have enough time in the day, or
energy in the belly, to keep up at the pace that is necessary. Either you
embrace the principle of selective micromanagement, or you go down trying to
do what cannot be done."

Of course there is no limit, just add another layer of management. They now
micromanage their subordinates.

This is why there is a CTO, then a Software Director, then managers of
different groups, and then technical leads. In my experience a completely flat
structure doesn't last.

Promotions are necessary to maintain talent and ensure employees are held
accountable.

My feeling is the majority of company success is from top down leadership and
vision.

A company needs a vision and goals and the employees need to own a piece of
that success or failure.

------
integraton
_> One key: micromanagers must be experts._

Don't forget that. If you aren't an expert, cut that micromanagement nonsense
out, step aside, and let the experts do their jobs.

~~~
Eiwatah4
You should also reevaluate whether you truly are an expert as time goes by. If
you were an expert 20 years ago, that doesn't mean you're still one.

------
mathattack
Seems like it's really about praising selective micromanagement: leaders going
very deep into what they are very good at, and what's more important, and
letting others focus on the rest.

------
buckbova
Funny how this is a regurgitation of this similar article:

[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-10-11/in-praise-
of...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-10-11/in-praise-of-
micromanagers)

------
gregd
Maybe we need to come up with a different word all together. I propose
_macromanager_

Micromanager has a negative connotation for good reason. Nobody wants to be
micromanaged. Nobody wants someone managing the minutiae of their everyday
jobs.

------
simonswords82
Very annoying that because I live in the UK I can't access this article :/

~~~
noir_lord
[http://www.uswebproxy.com/index.php?q=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5iYmMuY2...](http://www.uswebproxy.com/index.php?q=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5iYmMuY29tL2NhcGl0YWwvc3RvcnkvMjAxMzEwMDMtaW4tcHJhaXNlLW9mLW1pY3JvbWFuYWdlbWVudA%3D%3D&hl=3ed)

;), also viable use hidemyass, use a vpn with an exit point in the US, tunnel
over SSH.

Region locking content is just idiotic.

------
beauzero
micromanagement != QA

